# How early can a doe lose plug?



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

What is the soonest you have heard of a doe losing her mucus plug?

The reason I ask is I have a doe (FF) that is not due for almost 7 weeks and she is losing hers. I mean a lot of it. For the past two days she has had thick white goop. Not minimal amounts either, lots of it. 
I have had does lose them up to 2-3 weeks early but never this soon before kidding. Think I should be concerned that she may deliver prematurely? Or has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would keep an eye on her. 

Dawn lost some of her's about a month before going.... but she was carrying quints. I only saw a little of her plug a month before and then nothing else.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so my boer doe has had amber colored goo two weeks ago, and yesterday, more clear goo. could this be the plug? or would it be the amber colored?

she's confusing me! my other does got goo the day they kidded, and lost their ligs the day before. this has almost been 2 months with no ligs. :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had some who seem to discharge throughout pregnancy and some who do it about a month before kidding. So its not unusual but not necessarily common either. I'd watch her and see if she exibits anymore signs at any time. Otherwise she may not have a problem.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

The earliest we've had a plug loss here is 6 weeks - it was Java Latte, who then kidded 3 weeks early with trips.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Wish I could help more but the earliest I ever had one lose her's was 2-3 weeks early :shrug: I would say keep an eye on her and watch for any further signs of labor :scratch: Wish I could be of more help :sigh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

technically speaking, the research says that they loose it 1 wk before parturition. 

in practise, I have had them lose it 6 wks. 

I'm puzzled and I would keep an eye on her definitely, watch for any signs of infection and be prepared mentally and physically for sick, weak or dead kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen my does with creamy discharge 3 1/2 months into pregnancy.....Binky has shown a bit tonite and is not due til March 13.

As long as she continues into her pregnancy and it is not bloody or rust colored I would say she's fine, if it does turn she very well could be aborting, which I hope is not the case and she delivers healthy :girl: when she is supposed to.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hope everything goes well. ray:


----------

